# FreeBSD kernel module(s) doesn't compile.



## zero (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi,

As usual, I update my kernel through csup (RELENG_8) and when I tried to compile it fails at module compilation with a warning like this: "'xxxxx' may be used uninitialized in this function.". I tried to fix it with adding "= NULL;" at the uninitialized variables, but there are too many uninitialized vars.
linux and ntfs fail with same error/warning.


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 25, 2010)

Are you compiling CUSTOM kernel?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 25, 2010)

Please post the exact error and your kernel config.


----------



## zero (Mar 25, 2010)

Here is my make.conf:

```
CPUTYPE?=k8
CFLAGS=-pipe -ffast-math -fomit-frame-pointer -O3 -msse3
NO_SENDMAIL=TRUE
MODULES_OVERRIDE=linux linprocfs ntfs sem ralfw
```

and my custom kernel configuration:

http://pastebin.com/yVwYBaxa


And I will post the error message later.


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2010)

Here is the exact warning/error.

```
[...]
cc -pipe -ffast-math -fomit-frame-pointer -O3 -msse3 -march=athlon-mp -fno-strict-aliasing
-Werror -D_KERNEL -DKLD_MODULE -nostdinc   -DHAVE_KERNEL_OPTION_HEADERS -include
/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/BSDKRNL/opt_global.h -I. -I@ -I@/contrib/altq -finline-limit=8000
--param inline-unit-growth=100 --param large-function-growth=1000 -fno-common -g
-I/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/BSDKRNL -mno-align-long-strings -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2
 -mno-mmx -mno-3dnow -mno-sse -mno-sse2 -mno-sse3 -ffreestanding -fstack-protector
-std=iso9899:1999 -fstack-protector -Wall -Wredundant-decls -Wnested-externs
-Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Winline -Wcast-qual
 -Wundef -Wno-pointer-sign -fformat-extensions -c
/usr/src/sys/modules/linux/../../compat/linux/linux_signal.c
cc1: warnings being treated as errors
/usr/src/sys/modules/linux/../../compat/linux/linux_signal.c: In function 'linux_signal':
/usr/src/sys/modules/linux/../../compat/linux/linux_signal.c:178: warning:
'osa.lsa_handler' may be used uninitialized in this function
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/sys/modules/linux.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/sys/modules.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/obj/usr/src/sys/BSDKRNL.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
```

And my kernel configuration.

http://pastebin.com/TR3XU4Hf


----------



## SirDice (Mar 27, 2010)

Start by removing /etc/make.conf.


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2010)

hmm ok, the problem was the make.conf, I commented the CFLAGS and It works.


----------

